# 2011 Audi A5 Black Edition



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Hi all,

*Complete novice warning - apologies if this is not the correct section*

I have just purchased a new car yesterday, specification as follows:

2011 Audi A5 Black Edition 
Glacier white
19k miles
Full service history 
Black Valcona leather upgrade
Start / stop
Xenons & DRLs
19" Rotor alloys
Black Edition interior inserts
Etc

I have several questions before I start my first quest into detailing. I have owned many cars before and always stuck with basic Autoglym shampoo, super resin and extra gloss protection. These were always applied and buffed by hand generating ok results on poor paint cars.

1. There is a slight bit of typical wear on the driver's seat bolster - what leather kit is best for this? I'll add more photos of the specific area when I get a chance.

2. 2 of the wheels have a slight bit of kerbing although not enough to justify a full refurb. Is there a technique that can be used to rectify this or can anyone shed any light? Again, I'll add photos when I get time.

3. I would like to build up a collection of materials (physical and products) to allow me to maintain the vehicle to a decent standard. Is there a short list of items that I should purchase?

The equipment I have available at present is as follows:

Karcher K4 pressure washer
Karcher snow foam connector 
Vario and dirt blaster lances
Multiple microfibre cloths
Multiple large drying towels
Lambs wool wash mitt
Single bucket with no grit guard

My immediate purchase plan is as follows (please advise entry level products for each):

Second bucket and 2 grit guards
Snow foam - which one?
Shampoo - is this necessary after a snow foam? If so, which one?
Polish / waxes - please advise as I have no idea
Alloy wheel cleaner - anything that is good for this type of wheel?
Tyre and arch dressing - what is the norm here?
Anything else that is well advised

Ideally, I do not want to machine polish - this isn't something that is for me. For major corrections in the past, I have left my car to a professional and plan to do so again in a few months when the summer properly arrives.

Photos are below from the for sale ad. I'll be taking my own soon as mentioned above.

Thanks in advance,

Lee

PS, I am in Northern Ireland should that have any relevance to purchases.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely A5, nice looking leather and roomy interior too. :car: :driver: :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly mate, have a good look on here and you will find many recommendation of numerous products, basically it will be down to you which you finds works for you in the end, and of course price.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice car. There will be a paint code in the front of the handbook and also a sticker in the wheel well with all the codes. You can input these codes on line and it will tell you the full spec of the car.
I use Werkstat acrylic on my wife's white Audi and it comes out looking great but Werkstat has been discontinued. 50 cal are based in Belfast I believe and make a lot if products.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Lee the man for you is a guy called Stephen Pollard. He's the Autosmart rep for northern ireland. He lives in Newry but travels the country every day. Carries everything you need, and at great prices. If he hasn't got it for the car, you don't need it, and could advise you better what you need


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice car. Following....


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice car. 

I use Car Chem snow foam and also their luxury shampoo. Loads of choices for wax/polish. 
Most will advise to use a sealant on white. I also have used fk1000p (which you can use on wheels and exhaust tips and calipers). I have also use fusso light which is very good also. I usually top these up with a qd when I wash my car. Various choices of wheel cleaner, but if you seal them after you clean them you hardly need to use wheel cleaner.
T2 on tyres.
AS Highstyle for trim/arches
AF Spritz for interior plastics
AS Tardis
Bilt hammer Korosol
Clay/clay mitt

As already said you will get lots of recommendations, it a matter of choice at the end of the day.
The list goes on.....you really can spend a fortune.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

very nice white car:thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to a fellow Northern Irelander! 
Beautiful motor you have there!
For shampoo you could look at Meguiars gold class, which leaves a brilliant finish on its own and isn't overly dear.
For a second bucket you could try Lidl?
I got a bucket out of there recently for £1.49 and it's abdolutely brilliant! Come in a range of colours too, or you could try B&M for a builders bucket for 99p. Not much point in paying through the nose for a bucket that says 'wash and rinse'.
As long as it holds water it'll do!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

If there's a tinge of yellow pearl in the paint then it's def glacier white. My A5 was the same colour and looked awesome when clean.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Lee. 

Welcome along chum. I'm in Banbridge and use Stephen Pollard fairly regularly. He is an absolute star. 

Get your pre wash sorted. So I'd recommend a proper foam lance - look on Direct hoses, they are roughly 25 quid. I use Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy from Ronnie in Tandragee. Davy up in procar stocks this too. Ronnie's Iron Cleanse Fallout Remover is also very good, but you could also try similar products from Glimmermann (Ryan) in Moira , Autosmart or the likes of Obsession Wax Purify or Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller. 

Autosmart Tardis in my opinion is an excellent tar and glue remover and worth having in the arsenal. 

Autosmart Smart Wheels is an excellent cleaner, but Ryan gave me some Glimmermann non acidic Alloy Wheel cleaner and I'm very impressed so far. 

For tyres and arch liners etc, Autosmart Highstyle is pretty hard to beat price and value wise. It's about 25 quid for 5 litres. You have other excellent products out there like Orchard Autocare Glitz or Carpro Perl. These are about 10 - 12 quid for 500ml. 

Autosmart Autowash is also excellent as it's pH neutral. I have dabbled with Obsession Wax, Autoglym, Meguiars G-Technic shampoos but usually end up back with the Autosmart stuff. 

For glass, I've tried loads of products but in my opinion Glimmermann Glass Cleaner is fantastic and well worth a try. 

As a final seal/quick detail, Orchard Autocate Perfection is my favourite. I use it on glass, plastic, bodywork, interior glass, kitchen worktops, shower door...... Great product and once you've washed and dried the car it adds a beautiful glossy finish. 

That's off the top of my head. If I think of anything else I'll drop another post. 

Lovely car btw!!!

Cooks


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for the feedback. The car is now home safe and sound and settling in well.

Shortly after collection (excuse the Instagram filters):



400+ miles later, waiting for the ferry home at Cairnryan:



Parked up when I got home - no chance of tackling the gate posts after 8+ hours driving:



And still there in the morning thankfully:



The car has since had a bath with some Autoglym shampoo and a lambswool mitt, the wheels cleaned with some Autoglym wheel cleaner and the tyres dressed with some Autosmart spray that I had although I dont know the name of - it seems to be almost silicon based.

I am going to spend this weekend reading up on new products for the arsenal.

Can anyone recommend some leather treatment for the drivers bolster?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely car fella and love the wheels


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

lee2050 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the feedback. The car is now home safe and sound and settling in well.
> 
> Shortly after collection (excuse the Instagram filters):
> 
> ...


Autosmart have a leather cream, which I have found is very good for VAG leather.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Hi Lee.
> 
> Welcome along chum. I'm in Banbridge and use Stephen Pollard fairly regularly. He is an absolute star.
> 
> ...


Cooks I must be just down the road from you! I'm halfway between Banbridge and Newry!

I think if it's price you're considering you can't beat the autosmart stuff. Big quantities for a good price, and it's all as good quality as the more expensive stuff IMO. I'd agree with tardis, smart wheels, and high style. I'd suggest using high foam plus and active xls as your prewash. The use High foam again. It leaves a serious shine on the car, almost like a wax with no effort at all. Just snow it all. Try craigmore in craigavon for your snow lance, they'll be fit to sort you with whatever you need. I bought the lance itself from procar in carry duff, but discovered I could get it from craigmore when they came out to set the whole system up for me.


----------



## Arienol (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice car - I have an A4 Avant Black Edition in Phantom Black.

Bought a Megane RenaultSport from a Renault dealer in Belfast in 2013 and drove it back to London, so I know where you are coming from about the drive! 

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

White car so buy some Zaino. Z2, Z6 and Z8. But as usual the gloss is always in the prep work


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

breney said:


> Cooks I must be just down the road from you! I'm halfway between Banbridge and Newry!
> 
> I think if it's price you're considering you can't beat the autosmart stuff. Big quantities for a good price, and it's all as good quality as the more expensive stuff IMO. I'd agree with tardis, smart wheels, and high style. I'd suggest using high foam plus and active xls as your prewash. The use High foam again. It leaves a serious shine on the car, almost like a wax with no effort at all. Just snow it all. Try craigmore in craigavon for your snow lance, they'll be fit to sort you with whatever you need. I bought the lance itself from procar in carry duff, but discovered I could get it from craigmore when they came out to set the whole system up for me.


Good man breney!

Keep an eye out for my silver Exeo. Hopefully it'll be clean if you see it around Banbridge or Newry lol.

Good to see some local folk on here!

Cooks


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Good man breney!
> 
> Keep an eye out for my silver Exeo. Hopefully it'll be clean if you see it around Banbridge or Newry lol.
> 
> ...


Think I have seen it about! I've a silver exeo so do keep an eye out for similar!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Will do bud. There's not too many of them about. You don't have a cupra badge on the back by any chance?


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Will do bud. There's not too many of them about. You don't have a cupra badge on the back by any chance?


No it's dead stock!


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Well, it's past tense now! Changed it for a golf! Keep an eye out for a Reflex Silver golf mk6!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks ace


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Ordered some additional items too:

LED bulbs for number plate, fogs and interior
New pressed number plates
Replacement dust caps
OEM second keyring
Autosmart Tardis to tackle the model badge removal
Autosol to start the polishing process of the exhaust tips
Autosmart G101 to help with the above

Still loving the car so far! 

Averaging 32.7 MPG too which seems good given I do a lot of city centre driving. The start/stop may be helping. 

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## quacks (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely car! Cant beat the autosmart products especially AS tardis and AS highstyle!

Recently bought AS smart wheels and AS fallout remover and defo impressed.

Cookies & breney I am also between Banbridge and Newry lol.. 

Keep an eye out for black leon on rota grids lol


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice car Lee, another fellow northern irelander. Products you've used are all very good, the orchard autocare stuff if very good as well as the Autosmart stuff.


----------



## Shiggy999 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gorgeous car, always loved these. I'm amazed by how many people from NI are on here! I'm from Newtownards area, constantly down belfast City centre. If you're looking products try pro car in carryduff, some great products! There's also jk automotives across from connswater that have some products such as Poor Boys. 
Keep an eye out for me in my Alfa Romeo Mito 155tb!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Lovely car! 

I think the A5 is one of the best looking cars available today. 

Enjoy!


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys, great to see so many other people from NI on here. I thought the forum was a lot more international than UK! Fitted new LED number plate bulbs last night which just freshens the rear end a bit. 

Struggling a lot with brake dust build up on the alloys. Is there a technique that can be used to help prevent this?


----------



## Shiggy999 (Oct 28, 2014)

lee2050 said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments guys, great to see so many other people from NI on here. I thought the forum was a lot more international than UK! Fitted new LED number plate bulbs last night which just freshens the rear end a bit.
> 
> Struggling a lot with brake dust build up on the alloys. Is there a technique that can be used to help prevent this?


You could try a wheel sealant or wax to prevent the dust build up, I use auto finesse mint rims and it does a pretty good job of protecting the alloys from brake dust, just rinses away easily.


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Still pressing on with the car and been very busy. Since my last update:

Interior white LED bulbs fitted to brighten up the interior. The standard yellow halogen bulbs really bugged me. No photos, but you get the idea.

Replaced the front fogs with some better bulbs. Again the standard bulbs were contrasting too much with the DRLs. Given that the fogs are the "find my way way home" bulbs when you open and lock the car, it really ground my gears looking at the yellow tinge. Photo below shows the comparison, although it is more stark in real life / night time.



LED number plate bulbs fitted too to complete the bulb changes.

Took the car for a run to Lough Eske in Donegal for the weekend. Safe to say I loved it! Excuse the Instagram filters (@lee2050 for anyone interested) as I use it quite a lot.



Pressed, legal font plates arrived this morning too, they'll be going on tonight once I get home.



Auto Smart Tardis has arrived too, so going to do a debadge when I get time this week.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Next update. Car is now holding the new pressed plates and I debadged the rear using Autosmart Tardis and an old hairdryer:





I also spent an hour bringing the exhaust up to standard with G101, wire wool and Autosol. Delighted with how it came up. the first photo was after some G101 and a good scrub. The wire wool and Autosol really worked wonders!!





Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely mate, great looking A5. Likely the small changes so far, even the plates make a big difference.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good.
What did you use to fix the number plates?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good mate, but those plates ain't legal.


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys - plates are stuck on with double sided sticky pads.



Scrim-1- said:


> Looks good mate, but those plates ain't legal.


Why are they not legal? The font is UK standard and I was told at the time of purchase that they are UK legal?


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Lovely car that is looking great. I have two questions:-

1. Why change the number plates? Aren't the perspex ones easier to keep clean?

2. Did you have any software issues fitting the LED lamps?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 16, 2011)

Only issue I for see with the plates is the lack of BS mark which is needed by law. You cwm legally have pressed plates as long as they're reflective.

On a separate note, the car looks amazing


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Lovely car that is looking great. I have two questions:-
> 
> 1. Why change the number plates? Aren't the perspex ones easier to keep clean?
> 
> ...


1 - I like the cleaner look of the pressed plates. They also look better under the LED number plate bulbs at the back as they are 3D. No issue with keeping them clean - they wipe clean easily and are as equally reflective as the originals.

2 - All of the LED bulbs I fitted are error free - I believe they have small resistors included so that they are seen as normal bulbs by the car. (Standard LEDs use less power and the car may think the bulbs have blown).


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

Ben Williams said:


> Only issue I for see with the plates is the lack of BS mark which is needed by law. You cwm legally have pressed plates as long as they're reflective.
> 
> On a separate note, the car looks amazing


Thanks Ben! I think the plates will be fine - agreed on the BS mark but I haven't had an MOT centre check this before and would be surprised if I get stopped by the police to check. I'll find out in July as it will be due for MOT then!


----------



## lee2050 (May 17, 2011)

To do list:

Dip stick
Lip spoiler - purcased, needs painted and fitted
LED exterior bulbs
LED interior bulbs 
New OEM mats
Coin cup
Centre caps 
Oil catch can
H&R springs and spacers
Pressed legal registration plates
AMI iPhone cable
AMI extension cable
New dust caps
Polish exhaust tips
Second OEM keyring from Belfast Audi
Aluminium RS4/5 foot pedals
Cruise control retrofit

The list is getting smaller :thumb:


----------

